# Regular squats vs. squats with a smith rack



## JerseyGuy (Mar 5, 2006)

I usaully do squats with a smith rack, because I feel like it helps me keep my form relatively correct (I'm pretty new to lifting).  However, recently I have had a few people at my gym tell me that the smith rack keeps you from getting the full benefits of squatting (in the stomach, etc).  What is the general opinion on this? Should I switch to doing them with completely free weights?


----------



## Vlar (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes .. and prepare yourself for the reasons!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2006)

JerseyGuy said:
			
		

> Should I switch to doing them with completely free weights?



yes.


----------



## footballmaniac (Mar 5, 2006)

Regular squats are a lot better. I did squats on the smith rack once and that was it. To me its a lot easier than regular squat.


----------



## phreak (Mar 5, 2006)

you aren't using any of the assistor muscle groups when smith squatting, or not near as much with as with free squats.  

alot of people think you put more pressure on your knees with smith squats as well.

if you are starting out then you should be free squatting, IMO you get better growth overall.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 5, 2006)

I definitely prefer freeweight squats.  The benefits over the smith squat are numerous.  I don't think throwing in machine work is a bad idea, but you should still build a strong foundation with freeweights.


----------



## Vlar (Mar 5, 2006)

Definitly if you can muster it stick with the squat rack over the smith. Don't worry about the amount of weight on the bar just have enough to do your reps (6, 8 or 10) in good form. Pls read up on good form!. Once your legs get used to the squats, and yes it will take a few hurtful sessions, they will quickly adapt and grow for more weight and because the quads and hams are large muscles you'll be adding on 10# each week. It doesn't take long for you to make someone doing smith squats jealous and scared of your ability to rock   real squats!

Choose your weight conservativly because what you already expressed is that you need to get all the other stabilizer muscles on board with barbell squats.  When I first started squats I was doing just the bar and two 25# plates.. slowly and surely I'm up to the bar and 160#.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 5, 2006)

Not only will your stabilizers not be activated as much as with free weights, but you can easily develop incorrect motor patterns. This can lead to injuries when you do switch to free weights. Do yourself a favor and learn the right way first - use free weights and gain all the benefits of one of the most important movements in lifting.


----------



## JerseyGuy (Mar 5, 2006)

Alright, thanks for your help guys...I'm going to be switching this week.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Mar 5, 2006)

screw 'not as much'. your stabilizer muscles aren't utilized at all on a smith. no need for them to work when you're on a fixed plane. in addition, long-term use can lean to pattern overload syndrome and injury. this goes for any exercise on a smith, not just squats. single largest piece of garbage equipment in any gym facility IMO.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 5, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> screw 'not as much'. your stabilizer muscles aren't utilized at all on a smith. no need for them to work when you're on a fixed plane. in addition, long-term use can lean to pattern overload syndrome and injury. this goes for any exercise on a smith, not just squats. single largest piece of garbage equipment in any gym facility IMO.


I agree, now where's my piece of bazooka bubble gum? You can still keep the funny.

PT


----------

